# Guide data for NatGeo Wild HD?



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

This is not a channel we watch with any regularity, but during this weekend, we've stumbled on a couple of shows that we might want to add to our season passes. We have also noted that the guide data for this channel has been completely wrong during this weekend. Not merely time-shifted, but the TiVo Live Guide shows a bunch of programs that are not on the NGW web site schedule at any point in the near future, and likewise the shows that are currently being shown are not anywhere to be found in the Live Guide.

I checked on zap2it to see if the guide data there was equivalently corrupted, and they don't even acknowledge NGW as a channel! 

So I'm wondering a) where the TiVo guide data comes from, and b) how can I ask them to sync up with the actual program schedule, so my season passes for NGWHD actually wind up recording the programs I want to record?

I did submit a report on the TiVo.com web site, but that promises a "response" within 5-7 days, and I would like to see resolution sooner than that.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think something wider is going on because I'm seeing incorrect guide data for quite a few channels, just lately. This has been going on for at least a week, if not longer, for me.

It could be on Tribune Media or on the cable company. My cable co is Charter, so I don't know if that is relevant. 

Good luck with Tivo. Things there seem to have changed. I recently had a problem with Tivo changing to incorrect guide info and they said nothing was wrong. Clueless! They didn't used to be that way. Meanwhile, Charter found and fixed the problem for them. It took almost a week but Tivo was STILL saying that nothing was wrong.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I think something wider is going on because I'm seeing incorrect guide data for quite a few channels, just lately. This has been going on for at least a week, if not longer, for me.
> 
> It could be on Tribune Media or on the cable company. My cable co is Charter, so I don't know if that is relevant.
> 
> Good luck with Tivo. Things there seem to have changed. I recently had a problem with Tivo changing to incorrect guide info and they said nothing was wrong. Clueless! They didn't used to be that way. Meanwhile, Charter found and fixed the problem for them. It took almost a week but Tivo was STILL saying that nothing was wrong.


This time TiVo is aware of the problem and it is supposed to be fixed today.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> This time TiVo is aware of the problem and it is supposed to be fixed today.


This link points to a thread about a completely different topic.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> This link points to a thread about a completely different topic.


No it doesn't. TiVo was having a general guide data problem.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

The "general" issue, as I understood it, was that some of the program updates that occurred during the past several days did not get downloaded to individual DVRs. The issue I'm having is that the program schedule in my DVR (and on TiVo.com) is not even remotely similar to the actual programming that is being aired.

I don't see how there can be a connection between the two issues, but I hope that you are right and this NGW guide data is fixed along with the guide download issue in the thread you linked above.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> The "general" issue, as I understood it, was that some of the program updates that occurred during the past several days did not get downloaded to individual DVRs. The issue I'm having is that the program schedule in my DVR (and on TiVo.com) is not even remotely similar to the actual programming that is being aired.
> 
> I don't see how there can be a connection between the two issues, but I hope that you are right and this NGW guide data is fixed along with the guide download issue in the thread you linked above.


What does it have on zap2it?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> The "general" issue, as I understood it, was that some of the program updates that occurred during the past several days did not get downloaded to individual DVRs. The issue I'm having is that the program schedule in my DVR (and on TiVo.com) is not even remotely similar to the actual programming that is being aired.
> 
> I don't see how there can be a connection between the two issues, but I hope that you are right and this NGW guide data is fixed along with the guide download issue in the thread you linked above.


Ok, then. Did Charter change their lineup w/o informing TMS?


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

As I said in my OP, zap2it doesn't even acknowledge the existence of NatGeo Wild. I don't know anything about what Charter has or hadn't done. My service provider is Comcast, and the channel lineup has not changed in months.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> As I said in my OP, zap2it doesn't even acknowledge the existence of NatGeo Wild.


They don't? Then what's this?



tbb1226 said:


> I don't know anything about what Charter has or hadn't done. My service provider is Comcast, and the channel lineup has not changed in months.


My original post was in response to sharkster, who _*is*_ on charter.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

So it's three weeks later and TiVo has yet to fix this issue. They sent an auto-reply a day or two after my initial report, and nothing since. I sent a couple follow-up inquiries and they have so far been ignored. Very disappointing.

I have had good experience with this sort of thing and TiVo in the past. Wonder why I'm getting the child shoulder this time?

Does anyone know of another avenue to complain to TiVo about guide issues?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> So it's three weeks later and TiVo has yet to fix this issue. They sent an auto-reply a day or two after my initial report, and nothing since. I sent a couple follow-up inquiries and they have so far been ignored. Very disappointing.
> 
> I have had good experience with this sort of thing and TiVo in the past. Wonder why I'm getting the child shoulder this time?
> 
> Does anyone know of another avenue to complain to TiVo about guide issues?


Since you ignored my previous post, I'm going to ask another way.

What does your TiVo guide say is on channel 992?


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

I ignored your previous post because you seemed to be off on a tangent that I did not want to follow. Also, you didn't ask me any question that I could answer.

To answer this question, I didn't know what the TiVo guide said about channel 992, because I watch NatGeoWild on channel 1262, and have removed 992 from the list of channels I receive. I just checked, and it appears that the guide data is correct on 992 but incorrect on 1262, even though they are both mapped to the same cable channel.

Thanks for pointing this out. I don't think I would ever have thought they could screw this up in this way.

How to get TiVo to realize they have this issue? In the short term, I can use channel 992, but I prefer the organization of Comcast channels with numbers > 1000 and would rather not do so long term.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If 1062 is showing the same thing as 992, then what I would do is notify TMS via zap2it and tell them that they have incorrect information. It's pretty much what TiVo would have to do. It's entirely possible, even likely, that Comcast has provided bad information to TMS. I know, shocking that Comcast would screw up, right? 

You'll notice that on zap2it, 1262 is identified as "NGWHD" while 992 is "NGW_*I*_HD"


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> If 1062 is showing the same thing as 992, then what I would do is notify TMS via zap2it and tell them that they have incorrect information. It's pretty much what TiVo would have to do. It's entirely possible, even likely, that Comcast has provided bad information to TMS. I know, shocking that Comcast would screw up, right?
> 
> You'll notice that on zap2it, 1262 is identified as "NGWHD" while 992 is "NGW_*I*_HD"


Comcast has it correct on their online listings, so I tend to think it's TMS or TiVo that got it wrong. I did see the discrepancy in the channel names earlier, and it makes sense that this is at least part of the cause of my problem.

I can't find any feedback form on the zap2it web site, so I think I'll try again on the TiVo support form. This time I'll frame it as a channel lineup error, instead of "bad guide data."


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> Comcast has it correct on their online listings, so I tend to think it's TMS or TiVo that got it wrong. I did see the discrepancy in the channel names earlier, and it makes sense that this is at least part of the cause of my problem.


Just because it is correct in the Comcast online listings doesn't mean that they provided TMS with the correct info.



tbb1226 said:


> I can't find any feedback form on the zap2it web site, so I think I'll try again on the TiVo support form. This time I'll frame it as a channel lineup error, instead of "bad guide data."


Send email to [email protected]. I got this from the bottom of the main zap2it page.


----------

